

Tell HN: My day job is just as intensive as a startup - zxcvb

I'm an analyst programmer working for Accenture in the UK.<p>Working for Accenture is like founding a startup. You go to bed thinking about your project, you wake up thinking about your project and you spend 12 hours a day working on your project, the other 12 hours you spend filling in paper work.<p>Only difference? There is no chance of a massive pay off.<p>That is all.
======
seasoup
So... why work for Accenture then?

~~~
tjpick
the lack of chance of massive payoff is probably balanced by a stable income.

I got a feeling that if you are the kind of person that worries about any job,
you'll worry about all jobs.

(For certain values of "worry".)

~~~
crpatino
There are lots of places where you can make a stable income without flushing
your health, your psyque and your social life down the toilet. Hell, if you
don't care about that and are already working 80+ hrs per week, you could
probably make more money by working 2 regular jobs! Or you could have your
cheese and eat it too, by working one 9-5'er + moonlighting...

I guess you feel all excited about your current job, and it must be an amazing
professional experience... but you will grow older some day. Just be aware of
that fact and be ready to jump boats before you burn out the fire inside you.

